# Poignant Lyrics



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Back in the days when folk music became a somewhat popular idiom in North America, some of its best performers were the duo of Ian (Tyson) & Sylvia (Fricker). I have a whole chunk of Ian & Sylvia on cassette and the iPod, and their sort of music, along with that of Peter, Paul and Mary, holds up remarkably well over the decades. One of I&S's most affecting songs is _Antelopes_, not available on YouTube, as far as I can tell, which itself is sad. But I've copied down the lyrics, as the song is a moving reminder of our responsibility as stewards of a very special planet.

See them run. See them fly. See them run.
See them watching from the hilltops.
In the whistling prairie wind, 
See them run: life is woven in a pattern.
Even now it comes unraveled.
When they go, they'll never ever
Pass this way again.

On the plains. In the rivers. On the plains.
Like the circle of the tepees, 
Life grows in a golden chain.
A golden chain, resting in the hand of man;
To keep or tear asunder.
When they go, they'll never ever
Pass this way again.

See them run. See them fly. See them run.
In a place that's half-forgotten.
Long-lost island of the plain.
See them run: they are magic, they are golden.
From a time we can't remember.
When they go, they'll never ever 
Pass this way again.


----------

